# Code alarm TW1 ..How to deactivate Daily start



## chipster314 (Jun 27, 2015)

Somehow my daily start go activated and I cannot figure out how to deactivate it. I do not have the 2 way remote only the 4 bottom ones.

Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

you need the owners manual.


----------

